# Moneywort



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

My moneywort was planted about 5 days ago. It seems to be doing well at the top, a few cenitmeters of the plant are above the water reaching towards the tank lights and they're very green. But the middle/bottom of the plant isn't looking too well. I was worried the wood decoration might be in the way of some of the direct light. Should I move the plant toward the center of the tank?

Right now I have the bulbs that came with my tank, but I did order 2 15W 6400K u shaped CFL bulbs.









View attachment 709226


----------



## Dylweed10 (Dec 2, 2015)

if you just bought the Money wort, then it could just be the plant getting used to your water instead of the water from where you got it from. This generally happens with all plants.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

In my experience, moneywort's old leaves get all droopy in a new tank. Like even in my best lit and best fertilized tank, the old leaves are all droopy, not enough to die and need removal, but they're not very perky at all.


----------

